# BL plymouth switcher



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

HI all
I bought the litttle HO Broadway Limited plymouth switcher for my ho switching module. It seems to run ok, but shuts down going over switches at times. I have cv's programmed for slow speed switching. I have heard the walthers model has something built in to keep power from quitting when this happens. Anyone else running this engine? What are your feelings?
Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill

The Plymouth is a 4 wheel loco. When one
set of wheels is on a plastic frog the loco loses
power. There are 'stay alive' circuits available
on the internet that hold a power charge that
runs the loco on track dead spots.

Here is one that also includes installation instructions.
These are designed for DCC locos, they do not
work on DC layouts.

http://www.sbs4dcc.com/tutorialstipstricks/digitraxpx11210powerxtender.html

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You might want to measure voltage at all points that the wheels touch while going through the turnout. Any rail contact that is wrong polarity will cause an instant shut down of the loco. Use CA glue or clear nail polish to coat any offending rail tip.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

nrscroller said:


> HI all
> I bought the litttle HO Broadway Limited plymouth switcher for my ho switching module. It seems to run ok, but shuts down going over switches at times. I have cv's programmed for slow speed switching. I have heard the walthers model has something built in to keep power from quitting when this happens. Anyone else running this engine? What are your feelings?
> Bill


I actually purchased the Walthers Plymouth recently for this reason, versus another. As the others stated, the ESU decoder has a built in capacitor(keep alive, current keeper, etc.. Name depending on the mfg). I haven't programmed the CV's as of yet, but it's a good running (albeit a little squeaky sounding at times) little loco.. And the capacitor indeed does work..

I still haven't been able to figure out which exact decoder number it is, as I wasn't to try and update the software within it (if there is an update). But it's a good little switcher that doesn't have problems over the switches.. 










Sent from my Note 8


----------

